#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Plotter HP 430

## manman

Πωλείται plotter A0 Hp430 σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση. 
Έως την τελευταία φορά που χρησιμοποιήθηκε βρισκόταν κάτω από επίσημη εγγύηση.

Τιμή: *700,00 ευρώ*

----------

